# Thebugmanjr's pics of AHB ZONE FLORIDA



## thebugmanjr (Sep 1, 2007)

Heres a few pics I have taken this year around St Pete Florida. Notice the yellow house this sucker had 3 seperate (huge) colonies in the house structure and a massive colony in a tree out back. Lots of these "hot houses" are starting to pop up, when they become "derilick". If you want more I could load more on a slide, let me know, I love to share their beeuty.

http://www.qa.photoshow.net/bugmanjrbees/work

Here is some video that was shot by the media and is posted on various sites

http://video.ap.org/v/Legacy.aspx?p...-47b7-4640-bfb9-95f4cad44b6c&f=FLPET&mk=en-ap


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

you need to rotate the pics and repost slide show, i got a kink in my neck trying to look at it. here's a slide show for ya. click on pics to view slideshow.


----------



## thebugmanjr (Sep 1, 2007)

Im impressed your highness. What do you get $ for your jobs just like that?


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

thebugmanjr said:


> Im impressed your highness. What do you get $ for your jobs just like that?


out of that job, $250, 5 gallon bucket of cut comb honey, 8 frames of brood, which was split into two hives, and 6 queens that are now in a deep and shallow with their own colony. i have 7 colonies now with the genetics from the original queen, plus one with the original queen. 
http://208.69.121.208/forums/showthread.php?t=213790


----------



## thebugmanjr (Sep 1, 2007)

$250 for a cut out? Your cheap, do you mow grass too? PS fixed slide thanx!


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

>$250 for a cut out? Your cheap,

i like bees, and thought this was a fair price. i'm sure if i was dealing with ahb, i could rake people up one side and down the other. compared to what a gas station attendant makes in a week, it's not cheap. compared to what bill gates makes in a second, it's hella cheap.

>do you mow grass too?

no way, that's what neighborhood kids are for. i'm a general contractor, i build houses. i make sure the guys show up in the morning for work, then i come home and take care of this end of the business, like keeping materials on the job, doing estimates, giving bids, payroll, or whatever else i feel like.


----------



## biglipzit (Sep 18, 2007)

I want one of your queens WVbeekeeper, when do you think you will be ready to start selling and would they be fertilized?


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

I don't know about the legality issues involving exporting live bees to St. Lucia, West Indies. I'll try to find out. It will be next spring before I raise any. I will be offering virgin and mated queens. I sent you pm earlier in the week. You might want to check it.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

WVbeekeeper, thats not a bad price if its close to your home and the bee's are EHB's, my scale runs from $150-$600, fixing to bring the prices up about $50 and if AHB's make it here then they will Jump above $250-$300 about that, it would be considered hazardous pay then..........


----------



## thebugmanjr (Sep 1, 2007)

I am very amazed how you moved it all around with no gloves and shorts. Dude if you tryed that once here these native hybrids it would have you wishin you had insecticide and benadryl with you. Did you use smoke to calm before you started moving sections around?


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I know the old timers have seen them before, but I've just got to show the new member my bee suits. First, the swarm catching suit.












Then the removal suit.












Then the trapout suit.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Idee, 
Whats next, the birthday suit?


----------



## thebugmanjr (Sep 1, 2007)

I think Ive seen that guy in his birthday suit @ www.xxxnakedbeekeepers.com


----------



## thebugmanjr (Sep 1, 2007)

Made You Look!


----------



## tjenkins (Oct 3, 2007)

*folding frame*

I was impressed with the folding wired frame that you put the comb into. Is this your design or somthing you found? Do you have any other pictures or design plans for this?
thanks,
Tom in Michigan


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

tjenkins said:


> I was impressed with the folding wired frame that you put the comb into. Is this your design or somthing you found? Do you have any other pictures or design plans for this?
> thanks,
> Tom in Michigan


http://beesource.com/plans/swarmframe.htm


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

*Video Title*

Wow, "Bee Terror Over". That's great publicity.

I mean for your business.


----------

